# Making my Van go faster uphill!!



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

I get a bit frustrated with the performance of my Van. The real issue is not the cruising speed but the vans capability to accelerate up hill.

I have researched the subject and am intending to fit a custom larger inter-cooler.

The vans a 2.5 Ducato TD - the idea, as I understand it, is to cool the intake air which in turn increases the turbo efficiency. I immediately asked "why not do this from new?" Apparently there are compromises made on cost and space - of course the design is based on delivery vehicles not motorhomes.

The engine settings need changing requiring a new chip (£350) if its an electronically controlled engine or adjustment if mechanically controlled (an hours labour). Question 1 is a Ducato 1999 2.5 electronic or mechanical?

The sort of money suggested is £300 - £400 for the intercooler which is built for the vehicle - so not a disgraceful amount but I would need to feel a improvement for that expense.

The people I have been talking to are www.allisport.com They seem to be into diesel 4X4

SO! Finally my questions - has anyone done this? Does it work?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Have you considered chip or mechanical tuning instead?

I have a Van Aaken chip for a 2.8JTD, as do many on MHF, and we are all pleased with it. Give them a ring to see what they do for a 2.5.
http://www.vanaaken.com/europe/index.asp?select1=Fiat&select2=Ducato+2.8+TD

Dave


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You could also try www.turboboost.co.uk

They fit a larger intercooler & chip for about a grand. Takes Fiat 2.8 from 128 up to 175 BHP.

They should do something similar for the 2.5

Trevor


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

You could just lift the suspension at the rear and lower the front end........
...........to convince the van its going downhill........ :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I have the same problem and know exactly what you mean! Maybe it because im used to my car, which goes like the clappers compared to the motorhome.


As someone once said to me... your on holiday, whats the rush?


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

TB Turbos do it all the time.

www.turboboost.co.uk


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

I maybe talking nonsene here as I am no diesel expert - but an intercooler increases power by cooling down the air intake - thereby by cooling down air in the combustion chambers right?

When you inhale air and narrow your mouth the air drawn in feels cooler!

What would happen if you narrow the air intake to the engine ? It would cool the air intake but would performance be stiffled at all ? 

I am guessing there is balance to be struck - ie if you have an intercooler you need a turbo to force the air past it?? 

Can anyone enlighten me ?


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

By cooling down the intake air, with an intercooler, you make the air more dense and hence you get more oxygen into the engine per stroke.

Some high performance race engines increase the cooling effect of the intercooler by spraying water over the heat exchanger (intercooler) and increasing it's cooling effect.

Then the engine management compensates by adding extra fuel.

Yes you'll get increased power but you'll also get increased fuel consumption. There's always a trade off.

I'm afraid you don't get anything for free in this life!

You could get more performance by fitting a bigger turbo or increasing the boost pressure, sacrifice is more turbo lag and more strain on your crank = shorter engine life and higher fuel consumption.

I used to race a 50cc grand prix motorcycle (yes they used to have 50cc grand prix's) that was clocked at over 120mph, the downside was that the engine needed a complete rebuils after less than 100 miles!

My advice is leave your engine standard, book more time off work and take longer to get there!!!

Regards, Dave.


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

If you narrow down the air intake you will actually restrict it performance.


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

I'm glad I have'nt got a turbo then, or an engine management system - my engine should last forever!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Dave (dave&carol) points are very worth considering, you start increasing the bhp, you end messing with the fuelling etc.

The extra strain on the internals of the engine could cause a lot trouble and expense, I have seen this happen with modded cars, you’ll end up spending a fortune if your not careful.

Just my opinion, you’ll have decide.

MHS…Rob


----------



## 94295 (May 1, 2005)

We just had the conversion of turbo and intercooler fitted to our 94 peugeot 2.5 last week by TB turbo of lancaster. The improvement is astonishing. From 60bhp-84 at the wheels. we did about 450 miles over the w/e .never dropping below 50 up hills and into strong headwinds.Its transformed the driving ,20mph > in 5th gear! its also quieter in the cab as we are not thrashing .
We never imagined the extent of difference the conversion would make. We should have done it 10k miles ago.


----------

